# Kim Kardashian hair!! Products she uses =)



## MisaMayah (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Bellas,

So I was on Kim's site for a good few hours today and in her videos where she gives advice to her fans she's getting her hair done. I noticed in the background a bunch of hair products (and her extensions laying on the table,lol) & I use most of them.

I know a lot of us love her make-up =) I for one love her hair too. For anyone who's interested the products shown were:

1) Bumble & Bumble Does It All Styling Spray
2) Bumble & Bumble Classic Hairspray
3) Bedhead Afterparty
4) Catwalk Root Blast

There was also a Frederic Fekkai product which I think is the Full Volume Instant Volume Root Lifting Spray and a Phyto product but I'm not quite sure what that one is. If any of you guys know please share!! Thanks xxx


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks so much for this hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i always see afterparty and root boost on the dressing table when shes talkin in her vids on her site


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 9, 2008)

no probs


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I like Bumble & Bumble hair products although I mostly use Alterna.

MisaMayah - You look so cute in your new avatar pic


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 11, 2008)

aww thank you elegant-one *blush* x


----------



## User67 (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Hi Bellas,

So I was on Kim's site for a good few hours today and in her videos where she gives advice to her fans she's getting her hair done. I noticed in the background a bunch of hair products (and her extensions laying on the table,lol) & I use most of them._

 
Ah huh! I knew she used extensions! Nobody's hair is that perfect! LOL!


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 13, 2008)

haha...I think most celebs use extensions nowadays!!! Hell even I cheat sometimes hehe


----------



## missD (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm interested on her hair color, which hair color does she use? It's so perfect, something between brown and black i guess  please help


----------



## chihullomac (Apr 10, 2012)

Great to know...


----------

